# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Himara

## shendelli

HIMARA ARKEOLOGJIKE     

Përgatitur nga M. Gjoka     

Homeri ishte një mit deri sa arkeologu i famshëm Shliman gjeti Trojën dhe e ktheu legjendën në një realitet të lashtësisë. Që nga kjo kohë Iliada dhe Odiseu do të përbëjnë një burim të pashtershëm të informacionit mbi atë epokë historike. Në veprën e Homerit përmendet dhe udhëtimi i Odiseut në vendin e quajtur Chimera që konsiderohet emri pararendës i Himarës së sotme. Dhe analogjia e thjeshtë sugjeron që gjersa Troja nuk është me legjendë, ka të ngjarë që përshkrimi i vendeve dhe popujve që ndesh Odiseu në rrugën e kthimit të tij t'i përgjigjet përshkrimeve reale. Duke u nisur nga kjo hipotezë shumë njerëz të letrave (me këtë emërtim të përgjithshëm përfshij jo vetëm historianët por dhe mendimtarë, filosofë dhe studjues të ndryshëm) e konsiderojnë si diçka normale ti referohen Homerit për të mbështetur idetë e tyre. Por nuk mund mos të vëme re se Shlimani nuk gërmoi në gjithë hapesirën gjeografike që përfshijnë poemat e Homerit, gërmime që do të shtonin shkallën e vërtetësisë së të thënave nga Homeri për këto vise. Pasardhës të Shlimanit, kanë gërmuar në një masë relativisht të vogël në zonën e bregdetit Kaonian (dmth himarjot), më i studjuar si vend arkeologjik është Butrinti.   

Në librat historikë të kohëve të fundit për Himarën, më të plotat nga pikpamja bibliografike janë «Himara në Stuhitë e Shekujve» e Spiro Rushës, në gjuhën shqipe i shtëpisë botuese Arbri, viti 2001, me rreth 50 burime bibliografike dhe    «Himara to aparto kastro tou Boreiou Hpeirou» e Kostas Haxhiantoniou me 352 referenca nga 142 burime bibliografike, botim greqisht i shtëpisë botuese «Asterismos», viti 2002. 
Të dy autorët u referohen shpesh burimeve të njëjta bibliografike kur është fjala për lashtësinë e trevës së gjerë të banimit të Kaonëve, para ardhësve të himarjotëve të sotëm duke theksuar dhe burimet arkeologjike, gjetjet e së cilës sjellin argumente bindëse për epokat historike. Veçojmë këtu një vëzhgim arkeologjik të realizuar nga një profesor i Universitetit Politeknik të Athinës rreth viteve 1925, i cituar në një nga librat e mësipërm, i cili tregon për egzistencën në teritorin e brendshëm të kalasë së Himarës të një tempulli, i cili në se nisemi nga një pllakatë e madhe ku shkruhet        «Apollon», hap diskutime përsa i përket emrit Himara. 
Sipas mitologjisë greke perëndia e luftës është Ari, perëndia e stuhive, e dimrit, e detit të egërsur dhe vetëtimave (dukuri të shpeshta këto që përkojnë dhe me përmbajtjen e vargmaleve Akroqeravne) është Chimera e këto dy perëndi i përkasin të njëjtit «kabinet perëndish» (sipas mitologjisë helene egziston dhe perbindëshi Chimera). Ndërkaq gjëndet në akropolin e Himarës, brenda murit poligonik me origjinë homerike dhe pellazge, një tempull me emrin e Apollonit. 

Sipas S. Rusha i cili citon studjusin gjerman Max Myler për prejardhjen e emrit të Himarës, mbështet idenë se togu MAR vjen nga perëndia helene e luftës Aris, që ashtu si perëndia latine e luftës Mars e kanë origjinën në fjalën sanskrishte MARU. Ndërkaq nuk gjendet ndonje tempull kushtuar perendisë Aris në Himarë, por gjëndet tempulli kushtuar Apollonit. Konsiderimi i këtij burimi arkeologjik ndoshta do ti jepte një dimension tjetër diskutimit të studjuesit S. Rusha për emrin e Himarës që do të duhej të shpjegonte lidhjen që ka emri i perendisë Aris dhe Chimera me fjalën sanskrishte MARU. 
(Aq më tepër që emërtimi i vjetër Chimera ka për bazë grupin MER dhe jo MAR)   

Duke ju përgjigjur ftesës së redaksisë së gazetës Himara-Internet për të kontribuar sado pak tek botimet e ardhëshme të këtyre autorëve ose autorëve të tjerë që kanë ambicjen për të sjellë fakte historike nga Himara, dhe për të ndihmuar lexuesit e këtyre veprave sado pak në gjykimet e tyre, po përpiqem të evidentoj si hap të parë një listë të gërmimeve arkeologjike të kryera në vitet 75-90 prej Arkeologut Jano Kocit dhe punimet përkatëse të botuar në revistën Iliria, që për fat të keq nuk janë cituar as nga disa botime historike shqipe rreth Himarës. Do të doja ta krahësoja punën e palodhur të z. Jano Koçi me gjigandin Shliman, për faktin se ka hulumtuar pikërisht në një skaj të hapësirës gjeografike të botës homerike dhe pikërisht se muret e kalasë së Himarës konsiderohen homerike. Gërmimet në fjalë janë rezultat i gërmimeve shumëvjecare dhe harta e 22 fortifikimeve dhe qendrave të banuara që në epokën e bronxit, të përpiluar nga z. Jano Koçi, do të ishte mjaft ilustruese për cilindo historian që merr përsipër të paraqesë fakte arkeologjike në botimet historike. Nuk dua të kritikoj ndokënd me rradhët që po shkruaj, thjesht përpiqem të bëj të njohur informacione që ndoshta mund ti intersojnë ndokujt.  

Nga artikulli i z. Koçi, botuar në 1991 në revistën shkencore «Iliria» paraqitet më poshtë: 

Harta e qëndrave historike  përmbledhja dhe disa skica sipas artikullit të autorit, nga ku janë zgjedhur informacione rreth Karosit, një kodër dominuese mbi Qeparo.  

Një fotokopje e faqes së parë të artikullit në fjalë  

Të dhëna të tjera vijojnë në të ardhmen.        




          FORTIFIKIMET PREHISTORIKE NE BREGDETIN KAON (ILIRIA, NR. 1-2 1991)  

JANO KOÇI  

PERMBLEDHJE RESUME     

(Përkthyer nga frengjishtja sipas origjinalit të botuar në revistën e lartpërmendur- përkthyer nga M.Gjoka)     

Në brigjet shqiptare të detit Jon, nga Kepi i Gjuhëzës gjer në Kapoqefal të Sarandës, janë zbuluar 20 fortifikime pre-historike. Vetëm gjashtë prej tyre dhe që përkojnë me të njëjtin typ si atë të Karosit janë studjuar. Në këtë artikull propozohet të studjohen gjithë fortifikimet dhe të paraqiten kërkimet e reja të kryera në Karos ku dallohen dy faza ndërtimi. 

Faza e parë e ashtuquajtura Karos I, është paraqitur nga një mur i vijës se dytë, që përfshin një sipërfaqe të vogël. Gjetjet qeramike dhe teknika e kostruksionit të mureve konsiderohen ti përkasin epokës së re të Bronxit. Në epokën e vjetër të Hekurit është ndërtuar në Karos një mur në vijën e tretë dhe dy mure të tjera të cilat formojnë kështu hapësirën e dytë të fortifikuar Krosi II. Krahësimi i rezultateve të marra nga studimi i qeramikës, i teknikës së mureve rrethuese dhe skemat e fortifikimeve prehistorike lejon të dallohen tre faza evolucioni :   
-faza e parë: Kukumi I dhe II, Ngura I i takojnë Epokës së Bronxit të vjetër dhe të mesëm  
-faza e dytë- Badher, Karos I- Epoka e re e Bronxit.  
-faza e tretë- Karos II-Epoka e vjetër e Hekurit  Faza e parë përfshin fortifikime të vendosura në kodra të vogla. Këto janë ndërtuar nga mure me gurë të pa perpunuar. Këto fortifikime janë përdorur për vendosjen e bagëtive. Banoret janë vendosur në murin e brendshëm rrethues. 
E Kukumit I dhe II provon se ndërtimet fillojnë në epokën e Bronxit të vjetër dhe përfundojnë në epokën e Bronxit të ri.   

Faza e dytë (Badher-Karos) përfshin fortifikime të ndërtuara në lartësi të kodrave. Muret janë 3.5 metra të gjërë dhe 2 m të larta. Fortifikimi është përdorur si strehim për bagëtitë kurse shtëpitë janë vendosur jashtë mureve. Qeramikat e Karosit I, Himarës, Sopotit, Ngura II dhe Kukum III sugjerojnë si epokë atë të Bronxit të ri. Fortifikimet e kësaj epoke janë vendosur unoformisht per gjate majave dhe kodrave që dominojnë rrugët dhe sigurojnë një mbrojtje rajonale.   

Faza e tretë (Karosi), përfshin fortifikime të formuara me disa rradhe muresh, ku cdo pjesë e fortifikuar komunikon me pjesën e jashtme me derë të vecantë. Konsiderimi si vazhdimesi pranë e pranë dhe në epoka të ndryshme të disa hapësirave te fortifikuara, si në Kukum, lejon të lejon të interpretohen skemat e disa fortifikimeve që deri tani janë konsideruar problematike për shkak të strukturës së nderlikuar, sic janë psh fortifikimet e Trsjsni, Mbplanit etj. Kukumi përbën pjesën më të vjetër sipas shtresezimeve, që tregon gjihashtu kohezgjatjen e perdorimit gjatë tri fazave. Epoka e bronzit të ri e bregut Jonian dallohet nga zonat e tjera te vendit (Shqiperise-sh.p) nga numri i madh i fortifikimeve por nga ana tjeter ajo ngjason me zonat e tjera per faktin që mjaft elemente të qeramikës e kanë origjinën e tyre në periudhat e mëparëshme të bronzit. 
Studimi i kulturës së fortifikimeve në raport me kulturën e të njëjtës epokë në zonat e tjera në Shkoder, Mat dhe në Shqipërinë Juglndore shtrojnë gjithashtu problemin e përkatësisë së tyre etnike. 

AKTIVITETI KERKUES ARKEOLOGJIK I JANO KOÇIT 
GERMIME ARKEOLOGJIKE  1971-1975: 

Gërmime Arkeologjike në Qeparo (Karos, Ngura)  1976-1983: 
Gërmime Arkeologjike në Borsh (Sopot)  1984 
Gërmime Arkeologjike në Himarë  1985-1986 
Gërmime Arkeologjike në bregun Kaonian (Kukum-Qeparo)  1989-1990 
Gërmime Arkeologjike në Borsh (Sopot)  

Botime:  

Artikuj:   

Qyteza e Karosit-Qeparo, Buletini Arkeologjik, Tiranë, 1971, 181-184  
Gërmime Arkeologjike në fshatin Qeparo, Buletini Arkeologjik, Tiranë, Nr. 5, 1975, 59-66  
Kalaja e Karosit , Iliria, Nr VI, 1976, f. 235-243  
Qyteti Antik në Borsh, VII-VIII, 1077-78, f. 269-273  
Njoftime arkeologjike nga Bregdeti i Himarës, Iliria, Nr 2,1981, f. 265-277  
Kalatë e bregdetit dhe gjetje të reja arkeologjike, Almanak, Saranda, 2, 1982, f 81-85  
Gërmime Arkeologjike e në Himarë, QKA Tirane, 1984  
Gërmime Arkeologjike në Borsh, Iliria, Nr 2 (1986) 261-262  
Varreza e qytetit Antik Borsh Iliria, Nr 1(1987) f 135-146  
Gërmime *arkeologjike të vitit 1990 në Borsh, Iliria, Nr 2 (1990) 226  
Fortifikimet prehistorike në bregdetin Kaon, Iliria, Nr 1-2 (1991) 39-64  
**************************************************  ******************* ********* *** ******** *** *******, ************ ******, *****, 1991

----------


## shendelli

Planimetria e murit rrethues te Kalase Parahistorike te Karosit ne Qeparo

http://www.geocities.com/dosja2002/D...imares2JK.html

Fasada e Hyrjes Kryesore-Veriore e Kalase se Karosit

http://www.geocities.com/dosja2002/D...imares3JK.html

Hyrja Nr. 4 e Kalase se Karosit

http://www.geocities.com/dosja2002/D...imares4JK.html

Muret rrethues te Kalase se Karosit 

http://www.geocities.com/dosja2002/D...imares5JK.html

Foto e Kalase se Karosit ne Qeparo

http://www.geocities.com/dosja2002/D...imares6JK.html

Harta Arkeologjike e Himares pregatitur nga J. Koci

http://www.geocities.com/dosja2002/D...imares7JK.html

ZBATIMI I METODAVE TË AVANCUARA TË KARAKTERIZIMIT DHE LËNDEVE HIBRIDE TË RIKTHYESHME PËR RUAJTJEN E GJETJEVE PREHISTORIKE NË KAONI 

http://www.geocities.com/dosja2002/D...imares8JK.html

----------


## shoku_sar

*Gjurmë të 3 mijë viteve para Krishtit në Himarë*


Ajo ka qenë objekt gërmimi para Luftës së Dytë Botërore nga arkeologu italian Cardini Disa, gjurmë prehistorike që datohen në epokën e Hekurit, Bronzit dhe Eneolitit (deri 3000 vjet para Krishtit), janë dokumentuar në një shpellë në Himarë, në Jug të Shqipërisë, gjatë një ekspedite arkeologjike ku marrin pjesë arkeologë shqiptarë e anglezë, pohoi drejtuesi i palës shqiptare, dr.Ilir Gjipali. “Kemi zbuluar disa ashkla stralli dhe një material të mjaftueshëm në qeramikë, që dokumentojnë periudhën prehistorike të kësaj shpelle”, thotë Gjipanli, ndërsa shton se gjatë kësaj ekspedite që do të përfundojë sot, është grumbulluar një sasi e konsiderueshme kampionesh për të kryer studime të specializuara mbi mikrofaunën dhe mikroflorën e kësaj shpelle, ku para Luftës së Dytë Botërore arkeologu italian, Luigi Cardini, i Misionit Arkeologjik Italian në Shqipëri, zbuloi i pari gjurmë prehistorike. “Studimet për mikrofaunën dhe mikroflorën, që do të japin të dhëna të plota rreth shumëllojshmërisë së bimëve dhe kafshëve në prehistori, do të realizohen në Britaninë e Madhe, pasi në Shqipëri, është e pamundur realizimi i studimeve të tilla”, u shpreh dr.Gjipali. Ai shpjegoi se gjatë kësaj ekspedite arkeologët zbuluan fillimisht shtresa kulturore që datohen në periudhën antike e më pas edhe në atë arkaike.

Shpella ka një thellësi prej 18 metrash dhe një gjerësi të mjaftueshme, që lejon hyrjen e dritës diellore. “Për periudhën prehistorike, kjo shpellë konsiderohet një vendbanim i përshtatshëm”. Ndërsa gjatë antikitetit (deri rreth katër shekuj pas Krishtit), shpella është banuar gjatë periudhave kohore të shkurtra, pasi edhe materiali prej qeramike e ndonjëherë edhe prej metali i gjetur në brendësi të saj, është shumë fragmentar.

Shpella pozicionohet në brendësi të Himarës dhe pranë saj gjenden disa shpella të tjera, hyrja e të cilave është zënë nga ndërtimet e viteve të fundit. Ajo është e gjatë 7-8 metra, drejt brendësisë ngushtohet. Studimet e specializuara do të tregojnë edhe sasinë e lagështirës. Kur Misioni Arkeologjik Italian i kontit Luigi Ugolini, u vendos në Butrint e në rrethinat e tij, një pjesë e projektit u zhvendos përgjatë bregdetit jugor të Shqipërisë, për të studiuar terrenin arkeologjik.

Cardini, arkeologu që punoi për këtë projekt realizoi disa vëzhgime, pjesë e të cilave ishte edhe shpella e Himarës, pranë detit Jon. Ai ndërmorri gërmime të shkurtra dhe të pjesshme, duke zbuluar në të gjurmë prehistorike (epoka kur mungojnë dokumentet e shkruara). Shpella (Spile; greq. shpellë), ishte kështu e njohur për komunitetin e arkeologëve shqiptarë. Ajo bën pjesë në listën e monumenteve të mbrojtura nga Ministria e Kulturës, Rinisë e Sporteve, pohoi Gjipali, nëndrejtor i Institutit të Arkeologjisë.

----------


## shigjeta

*Peter Bartl: Ja kush ishin himarjotët e Mesjetës*

Himara e mesjetës, në një Ballkan që gjendej mes monarkisë spanjolle dhe Perandorisë Osmane, na vjen në një libër. Peter Bartl gjatë kërkimeve arkivore, që u shtrinë ndërmjet viteve 1965-1969, arriti të gjente dokumente deri atëherë të pazbuluara, veçanërisht në Vatikan, në Madrid dhe në Simankas, të cilat flisnin për trazirat dhe planet kryengritëse në Ballkanin Perëndimor, por edhe jepnin sqarime mbi ndikimin, pozitën dhe synimet e monarkisë universale spanjolle, tek e cila ishin drejtuar sytë e popujve ballkanas që kërkonin ndihmë. Sipas parathënies së librit të Bartlit në shqip, dokumentet e botuara e të pabotuara mund të ndahen në katër grupe të mëdha: 1. Letra, projekte dhe lutje të të krishterëve të Ballkanit dhe ndërmjetësve të tyre; 2. Letra dhe udhëzime të princave të krishterë; 3.  Dhe më e rëndësishmja, njoftimet e të dërguarve të papës, të të dërguarve spanjollë dhe venecianë si dhe të mëkëmbësve spanjollë në Napoli e Sicili; 4. Protokolle të marrjes në pyetje të komplotistëve të burgosur, siç bëhen të ditura para së gjithash nga Venediku e Raguza. Vlera burimore e këtyre dokumenteve është shumë e ndryshme. Sipas parathënies, autori shqyrton planet anti-turke, përkatësisht projektet çlirimtare të popujve ballkanas, të mbretërve katolikë e të princave italianë. Në këtë periudhë spikatin përpjekjet shqiptare për çlirimin nga turqit në bashkëpunim me vendet europiane. Për gjendjen në viset shqiptare, nga Veriu e deri në Himarë, gjejmë mjaft fakte e dokumente të paraqitura në dinamikën e ngjarjeve në krejt Gadishullin Ballkanik e në Europën e kohës. Shtëpia botuese Dituria ka botuar, të përkthyer në shqip nga Pëllumb Xhufi librin Ballkani perëndimor midis monarkisë spanjolle dhe Perandorisë Osmane( Mbi çështjet e luftës anti-turke në kapërcyell të shek. XVI dhe XVII). Një libër mjaft interesant, ku, për të ndriçuar historinë ende të pastudiuar të popujve në hapësirën e Ballkanit Perëndimor, autorit i është dashur të nxjerrë material të panjohur e të pavlerësuar më parë. Më poshtë po botojmë një ekstrakt për Himarën sipas librit të Bartlit. 

*Himara* 
Në jug të Vlorës shtrihet një vargmal, majat më të larta të të cilit ngrihen mbi 2 mijë metra mbi detin Jon. Kjo krahinë malore e papërshkueshme ishte atdheu i himarjotëve, një fis i dëgjuar për virtytet luftarake, të cilit i përkisnin ushtarët më të mirë të kontingjenteve shqiptare që shërbenin për Spanjën e për Venedikun. Aty nuk mund të ushtrohej bujqësia, ndaj popullsia jetonte kryesisht me plaçkitjet që ndërmerrte në viset e afërta e të largëta. Praktikisht, krahina nuk u përfshi nën administratën osmane. Trupat turke mësynin aty vetëm me raste, për të mbledhur taksat apo për të ndëshkuar sulmet e himarjotëve. Për të siguruar disi brigjet, në vitin 1600 turqit ngritën një kështjellë të re në vendin e quajtur Riko (?). Për rrjedhojë, shumë shqiptarë përqafuan fenë islame. Të tjerë kërkuan lejen e autoriteteve veneciane për tu vendosur në Korfuz bashkë me familjet e tyre. Por venecianët nuk kishin ndërmend të pranonin në zotërimet e tyre një element aq të pasigurt. Kjo thuhet qartë në një raport të Joannes Cotovico, i cili në vitin 1590, kur në Himarë mbretëronin murtaja dhe uria, ndodhej në Himarë, nga ku shkruante se autoritetet veneciane ua kishin ndaluar korfiotëve, kundrejt dënimit me vdekje, që të pranonin himarjotë në shtëpitë e tyre apo të bënin tregti me ta. 
Qëkurse Gadishulli Ballkanik u pushtua nga turqit, himarjotët iu drejtuan në mënyrë sistematike fuqive të ndryshme të krishtera, me kërkesë kryesore që tu dërgoheshin armë dhe tu jepej mbështetje kundër ekspeditave ndëshkimore turke. Më 1594, drejt Romës u nisën dy emisarë, Kandius Paniperus dhe Dinus Zhupani. Por papa u çoi përgjigje, duke kërkuar që ata të kryenin fillimisht bashkimin me kishën katolike; pastaj do të shihej se si mund të ndihmoheshin ata kundër turqve. Ne e pamë edhe më parë, se më 1596 ata u ngritën kundër sundimit osman nën udhëheqjen e patrikut të Ohrit, Athanasit, një përpjekje e cila nuk pati sukses dhe që patrikut për pak i kushtoi jetën. 
Më 1603 himarjotët iu drejtuan përsëri papës dhe dërguan Strati Zaknën si përfaqësues të tij në Romë. Ata duket se treguan përpara papës njëfarë gatishmërie për tu bashkuar me kishën katolike, sepse kësaj radhe papa pranoi ti rekomandonte ata te mbreti i Spanjës. Ai i kërkoi Filipit III tu jepte armë himarjotëve. Ai vetë, në letër-përgjigjen e tij për himarjotët, bëri vetëm ndonjë aluzion të mjegullt mbi një ndihmë të mundshme kundër turqve dhe u kufizua ti këshillonte ata që ti qëndronin besnikë fesë katolike. 
Më 1608 u bë një përpjekje tjetër për sigurimin e ndihmave. Kësaj radhe himarjotët iu drejtuan drejtpërsëdrejti spanjollëve. Si negociatorë të tyre u dërguan në Napoli Dhimitër Basta nga Nivica (Nivicë Buban) dhe prifti Gjon Klosi nga Lukova, të cilët sollën një letër të peshkopit të Himarës e të Delvinës, Jeremisë dhe i deklaruan kontit të Benaventes se ata dëshironin të viheshin nën sundimin e Spanjës.1 Por nënmbreti e konsideroi ofertën si pak të bazuar dhe e këshilloi mbretin mos ta pranonte2, gjë që ky e bëri, pasi më tej ne nuk dëgjojmë më të flitet për oferta e kërkesa ndihmash nga ana e himarjotëve në drejtim të spanjollëve. 

*Autori* 
Peter Bartl u lind më 1938 në Cottbus, Gjermani. Studioi sllavistikë, turkologji dhe histori të Europës Lindore në Göttingen dhe Mynih. Që nga viti 1980 është Profesor i Historisë së Europës Lindore dhe Juglindore në Universitetin e Mynihut. Kur vendosi të shkruante këtë libër, autori i vuri detyrë vetes hulumtimin e lëvizjeve çlirimtare të Ballkanit Perëndimor në fund të shek. XVI. Shumë shpejt lindi nevoja për kërkime arkivore në Itali, Spanjë dhe Jugosllavi. Marrëdhëniet e të krishterëve të Ballkanit me Europën Perëndimore, planet kryengritëse të tyre dhe, në anën tjetër, projektet pushtuese të princërve europianë në Turqi në fund të shek. XVI e fillim të shek. XVII, kishin qenë fare pak të trajtuara. Tre janë autorët që e kanë bërë këtë temë objekt të monografive të tyre, por të gjitha ato trajtojnë vetëm një aspekt të pjesshëm dhe mbështeten, sipas autorit, mbi një bazë burimore të mangët e të njëanshme.

_Fatmira Nikolli - Gazeta Shqiptare_

----------


## La_Lune

> Planimetria e murit rrethues te Kalase Parahistorike te Karosit ne Qeparo
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/dosja2002/D...imares2JK.html


WooW,si me ka shpetuar pa pare keto foto?!
A mundesh ti downlodosh edhe njehere..
Kam teper nostalgji per Qeparoin!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Murgjit italianë në XVIII: Himariotët s’ngjajnë me grekët*

Murgjit italianë në XVIII: Himariotët s’ngjajnë me grekët

Njerëz kokëshkretë, që nuk pranonin të qeveriseshin nga askush, që i trembeshin vetëm Zotit, që nuk ngjanin aspak me grekët, që e donin lirinë, por zbatonin ligjet… Këta ishin himarjotët gjatë shek. XVI-XVIII. Nisur si një homazh për murgjit bazilianë në Shqipëri, por edhe dëshmi e misioneve ungjillëzuese në Ballkan, libri “Murgjit bazilianë të Italisë në Shqipëri-Shënime mbi misionet në Himarë: shek. XVI-XVIII”, me autor arbëreshin Nilo Borgia, sjell dëshmi të çmuara për këtë zonë të shumëpërfolur të Shqipërisë. Libri, botim i shtëpisë botuese “Naimi”, vjen në gjuhën shqipe falë përkthimit të Mimoza Hysës, me mbështetjen financiare të Ministrisë së Kulturës dhe një parathënie nga studiuesi Matteo Mandala. Libri është i pasur me materiale dokumentare, me relacione të paraardhësve të tij misionarë në Shqipëri, të cilët u përshkruajnë superiorëve të tyre vështirësitë e misionit. Në këto dokumente ata flasin për vendasit, për mënyrën se si ata jetojnë, për mosbindjen ndaj ligjit, për vetëgjyqësitë, për përplasjes mes klerikëve grekë dhe misionarëve italianë, për mësymjet osmane etj. Sipas hartuesve të këtyre relacioneve, banorët e Himarës, kësaj krahine aq shumë të përfolur dhe e pretenduar nga fqinjët grekë, nuk u ngjajnë asfare këtyre të fundit dhe “ashtu si i gjithë brezi i anës perëndimore të Shqipërisë nuk duan t’i nënshtrohen asnjë qeverie, por jetojnë në liri të plotë”. Materialeve dokumentare të ofruara nga sivëllezërit e misionit në shekujt e mëparshëm, Borgia i shton edhe eksperiencat personale të jetuara gjatë udhëtimit të tij në Shqipëri në vitet ’20-’30 të shekullit të shkuar. “Dokumentacioni i përpunuar nga misionarët dhe nga Nilo Borgia përbën një burim të rëndësishëm, që i lejon historianët dhe studiuesit të rindërtojnë, edhe pse me rezervat që rrjedhin natyrshëm nga dëshmi të tilla, dinamikën e disa zhvillimeve në trevat jugore të Shqipërisë, ku më shumë se gjetkë është ndier pesha e konflikteve etnike, sociale dhe fetare. Nëse Himara e shek. XVIII gëzon privilegjin të jetë përshkruar gjatë periudhës historike të tranzicionit të vështirë kulturor dhe fetar, kjo u detyrohet misionarëve bazilianë që punuan aty, por edhe historianit që disa shekuj më vonë e ringjalli veprën e tyre të jashtëzakonshme”, shkruan në parathënien e librit Matteo Mandala. Prej kësaj vepre prej 375 faqesh kemi shkëputur një fragment të shkurtër mbi “gjendjen politike dhe morale të Himarës”, sipas misionarëve. I cituar herë pas here nga Borgia është një relacion i shek. XVII.

Nga libri
Gjendja politike dhe morale e Himarës
Himara është kryeqendra e krahinës-kështu lexojmë në relacionin e një misionari, që qëndroi aty për vite të tëra. Në kohët e shkuara ishte fortesë dhe kryesonte të gjitha qytetet e krahinës; por tashmë nuk i ka mbetur gjë tjetër, përveç emrit, sepse, duke qenë një komb që kërkon prej natyre liri të skajshme, nuk duron mbi vete asnjë lloj zgjedhe sunduese, gjë e cila vërehet, madje edhe në fshatrat përreth, ku nuk ka gjë tjetër veç maleve të lartë, shkëmborë dhe të thatë, prej nga banorët përfitojnë një ajër tejet të pastër, falë të cilit janë aq të shëndetshëm dhe të fuqishëm. Megjithëse ushqehen dhe vishen shumë keq, himarjotët nuk duan t’ia dinë kurrë as për të nxehtin, as për të ftohtin e as për lodhjen, sado e rëndë që të jetë. Gjithashtu nuk sëmuren kollaj dhe, kur u ndodh ndonjëherë, shërohen lehtë duke mbajtur pak dietë, pa ndihmën e mjekëve e ilaçeve që as gjenden atyre anëve. Kështu arrijnë të jetojnë gjatë, në mos ua marrtë jetën ndonjë krismë pushke apo vdekje e dhunshme, gjë që ndodh shpesh atyre anëve për shkak të armiqësive të shumta që kanë mes tyre.
Meqenëse Zoti dëshiron që në këtë botë të ketë ekuilibër mes të mirave dhe të këqijave, fuqia e Tij, me madhështinë e pafundme që e karakterizon, e bëri që t’u falë atyre njerëzve, nga njëra anë, ajër tejet të shëndetshëm e të përsosur e, nga ana tjetër, t’u kufizojë tërë ato mrekulli që zakonisht fal natyra në vende të tjera, kështu, duke qenë se toka është aq shterpë, saqë prodhimet nuk u mjaftojnë as për gjysmën e vitit dhe as nuk kanë ndonjë gjë tjetër me shumicë që të mund ta shkëmbejnë për të përballuar jetesën, janë të detyruar të ushqehen të gjithë me pak mel dhe ujë. Dhe shumë prej tyre që nuk kanë as këto, mbahen me ditë të tëra me barishte të egra, pa asgjë tjetër shtesë.
***
Ndërsa sa i përket mënyrës së këtyre njerëzve për të qeverisur, nuk dyshoj aspak se do të duket shumë e çuditshme, duke qenë se është tërësisht e kundërt nga ajo e kombeve të tjera të botës, e për më tepër prej mënyrës greke, e cila, edhe pse e dëshiron shumë lirinë, nuk gjendet asnjëherë pa një apo më tepër prijës në krye, të cilët kanë qeverisur gjithnjë nëpërmjet ligjeve të shkruara, herë duke rrëmbyer shpatën për të vendosur drejtësi ndaj keqbërësve, herë tjetër duke ua shpërblyer me bollëk atyre që janë në anën e së drejtës. Madje, shumë prej tyre, duke e ditur mirë se liria e vërtetë mes popujve të ndryshëm qëndron te ruajtja e një ekuilibri të drejtë të siguruar nëpërmjet mirëqeverisjes, u vunë të hartonin ligje dhe t’i shpërndanin ato nëpër botë, të bindur se kjo është një nga gjërat më të çmuara që politika mund të bëjë.
Kjo krahinë, duke u ndodhur në mbarim të Greqisë, nuk i përngjet aspak asaj. Përveç faktit që këta popuj paguajnë një farë takse që turku të mos i ngacmojë, nuk njohin askënd tjetër mbi veten, përveç atyre që i zgjedhin po ata vetë sipas gjykimit të tyre, me qëllim që në periudha të rëndësishme të vitit t’i kushtojnë një farë kujdesi komunitetit. Gjykatës, gjyqtarë, oficerë dhe titullarë të tjerë të ngjashëm, që janë të nevojshëm për mirëqeverisjen e një populli të madh në numër, janë tërësisht jashtë loje ndër ato vise, ku gjithsecili është zot i vetes dhe i shtëpisë së tij, duke jetuar si t’i pëlqejë, pa pasur frikë prej askujt, veç Zotit dhe forcës së shumicës. Nga ky parim aspak i mirë mund të kuptohet se sa të këqija mund të pasojnë: sa vrasje, sa grabitje, sa padrejtësi mbeten pa u ndëshkuar, sa të tjera kryhen çdo ditë pikërisht ngaqë nuk ndëshkohen dhe sa me vështirësi ndreqen pasi janë kryer.
Të gjithë rrinë vazhdimisht me armë në dorë, kush për të cenuar tjetrin e kush për të mbrojtur veten dhe familjarët e vet. E duke qenë se të gjitha fiset përndiqen si armiq mes tyre, nuk dalin kurrë nga shtëpia pa qenë të armatosur më së miri dhe të përgatitur për t’u ndeshur. Më ka ndodhur edhe mua të marr pjesë në përleshjet që himarjotët patën me fisin e danielëve, i cili nuk ndodhet as tri milje larg tyre, dhe ku, për shkak të gjakderdhjes së madhe që pashë, duke ndier keqardhje për ata mjeranë që po shuheshin në atë mënyrë, u përpoqa mjaft herë t’i pajtoja, por armiqësitë kishin shtënë rrënjë aq të thella në zemrat e tyre në tridhjetë vjet, saqë përveç sigurimit të armëpushimeve të përkohshme, nuk arrita t’i shuaja tërësisht.
Më e keqja ndër të gjitha është fakti që, ndërsa dikush kryen fajin, dënimin në shumicën e rasteve e vuan dikush tjetër. Për ta kuptuar më mirë këtë gjë, duhet ditur se në ato vise nuk ka gjykatës apo epror tjetër për të ndëshkuar krimet që kryhen. E, kështu, çdonjëri, për të mos u keqtrajtuar nga tjetri, përpiqet të tregohet më i fortë, duke bërë për vete sa më shumë të afërm, të cilët, ashtu së bashku, formojnë grupime sipas larmisë së farë e fiseve, siç thonë, dhe në raste nevoje i vijnë në ndihmë dhe në mbrojtje njëri-tjetrit.
Lidhja e gjakut mes tyre është kaq e fortë, saqë e kanë për gjynah të lidhin krushqi edhe në brez të pestë, të dhjetë apo qoftë dhe të njëzetë. Dhe, kur ndodh që njëri prej tyre vret dikë të një fisi tjetër, të gjithë futen në gjak, pavarësisht shkallës së përfshirjes, që është në varësi të afërsisë me vrasësin. Edhe pse nuk janë aspak të ndërgjegjshëm për zhvillimin e ngjarjes, të gjithë të afërmit e të vrarit armatosen për t’iu kundërvënë vrasësit dhe të afërmve të tij, duke i dëbuar me forcë nga shtëpitë dhe tokat e tyre, pa marrë parasysh as seksin dhe as moshën. Më pas u rrafshojnë shtëpitë, u presin pemët, u shkulin vreshtat, u vënë zjarrin të mbjellave, e ashtu të varfër e të mjeruar i lënë të enden gjithkund për sa kohë t’u teket. Dhe, nëse çështja nuk ndreqet së fundmi nëpërmjet parasë, vrasin vrasësin ose, në pamundësi për të gjetur atë, ndonjërin prej të afërmve të tij, e vetëm pas kësaj bëjnë paqe.
Një zakon i tillë sigurisht që duket një ndër më të egrit dhe më të padrejtët që mund të haset, por atyre u duket kaq i zakonshëm, saqë nuk dallojnë gjurmë padrejtësie. Çdoherë që përpiqesha t’i qortoja për të tilla mizori, duke u thënë se nuk mjaftonte afërsia fisnore për ta bërë një person të caktuar fajtor, përderisa nuk vepron me vullnetin e tij të lirë, duke pasur parasysh se filius non portalit iniquitatem patris, neque pater filii (biri nuk mbart paudhësitë e të atit dhe ati ato të të birit), më përgjigjeshin që kjo ishte gjyqësia dhe drejtësia e tyre dhe se, po të mos ishte kaq e rreptë sa për fajin e një njeriu të vetëm të vuanin të gjithë të tjerët, do të kishte nga ata që do të kryenin vrasje çdo ditë, do të kishte shumë më tepër vdekje nga vrasjet sesa nga vetë natyra. Në fakt, duke qenë se këta njerëz janë prej natyre aq luftarakë dhe aq të dhënë ndaj armëve, saqë dhe mburren për një gjë të tillë e shpenzojnë gjithçka kanë, nuk do të mund të gjendej mënyrë më e mirë për t’i ndalur sesa çka u tha më sipër, sepse atë që nuk arrin ta bëjë frika për veten, e bën dashuria për bijtë dhe të afërmit e tyre.
Edhe pse këta njerëz janë prej natyre të prirë ndaj armëve, kjo nuk do të thotë se me ta nuk mund të merresh vesh. Madje, nëse do t’i analizojmë për zemërgjerësinë, duke anashkaluar shpërthimet e tyre mburracake, mund të themi se janë tepër të butë e të afrueshëm, të pajisur nga natyra me aftësi të tilla, saqë, po të kishin dhe një drejtim politik, si dhe njohuri mbi artet liberale, nuk do të binin aspak më poshtë se mjaft kombe të tjera të botës. Por, ashtu siç dergjen mjaft xhevahire me vlerë në shpellat e atyre maleve, të cilat nëse do të binin në duart e shkathëta të një argjendari do t’i pastronte e do t’i ndreqte për të zbukuruar me to shumë mitra dhe kurora, kështu edhe në ato male të ashpra humbasin mjaft qenie bujare, të cilat, po të kishin pasur mundësinë dhe fatin e shumë të tjerëve, do të shndrisnin edhe ata mes yjeve të kësaj kupe qiellore të mistershme.
Një argument i gjetur që vërteton sa më sipër, është çiltërsia në mënyrën e tyre të jetesës, e tillë sa mes njëqind vetave që rrëfeheshin tek unë në krye të vitit, nuk gjendeshin as njëzet veta që të fshihnin brenda vetes mëkate mortore; gjë që është vërtet për t’u habitur, sepse në një vend ku liria nuk ka kufi, ku nuk ka ligje që të drejtojnë, parime që të udhëheqin, gjykatës që të ndëshkojnë, mësues dhe predikues që të këshillojnë, vështirë që të gjendet një pafajësi e tillë (relacion i Giovanni de Camillis, 18 prill 1673).
Citimi i mësipërm, edhe pse i zgjatur, na u duk i domosdoshëm për të bërë të njohur më mirë se në çfarë ambienti dhe vështirësish, mungesash dhe sakrificash u zhvillua veprimtaria e misionarëve. Një përshkrim i tillë përputhet më së miri me çka na bën me dije informatori ynë kryesor, imzot Stanila, për sa u përket kushteve të paqes dhe të pavarësisë së Himarës në kohët për të cilat ai bën fjalë, si dhe vullnetit të vazhdueshëm të himarjotëve, gjithnjë të gatshëm për të luftuar, me qëllim që të çliroheshin njëherë e përgjithmonë nga sundimi turk, gjë krejt e natyrshme për t’u kuptuar e konfirmuar edhe në dokumentet tona. Ai shkruan pikërisht se banorët e Himarës, ashtu si i gjithë brezi i anës perëndimore të Shqipërisë, nuk duan t’i nënshtrohen asnjë qeverie, por të jetojnë në liri të plotë. Qeveriseshin me ligjet e tyre tradicionale, për fat të keq ende me gjurmë egërsie dhe barbarizmi, por në tërësi kishte gjithnjë rregull dhe disiplinë mes tyre e mbi të gjitha një unitet tepër të fortë kur paraqitej nevoja për të luftuar armikun. Misionari ynë vë në dukje me një farë keqardhje: Është më se e vërtetë që, nëse kryejnë ndonjë vrasje apo krim tjetër, dënohen sipas rregullave të zakoneve të tyre të lashta, edhe pse ato janë barbare dhe kundër ligjeve hyjnore dhe njerëzore, ndërsa populli rri e kundron pa kurrfarë vrasje ndërgjegjeje.

(er.nu/panorama/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/kultur%C3%A...et-189655.html

----------


## WesternBlot

I lexova shumicen e shkrimeve ketu me siper por nje gje nuk arrita te gjeja. Si shpjegohet qe himara dhe disa fshatra rreth saj flasin greqisht?Nese ka dicka qe te ben te kesh ndergjegje kombetare ajo eshte gjuha qe flet .
Kete teme e kerkova sepse isha duke lexuar planin e qeverise per ndarjen teritoriale. Himara , me sa di une , nuk ka patur kurre asnje lloj lidhjeje me fshatrat pas malit, te zones se Laberise.Gjuha qe flet eshte nje tjeter tregues te kesaj difference .

----------


## Elian70

Himara nuk eshte greke...kane ardhur nga veriu sidomos nga Kruja pas renies se epokes se famshme te Skenderbeut...meqe konsideroheshin si paria e asaj kohe u zhvendosen ne Italine e Jugut, por disa ndenjen ne Himare dhe viset perreth. Po te shikosh karakteristikat e tyre jane si ato te malesoreve dhe jo si greket qe jane zeshkane, rrumbullak e te shkurter. Keto krahina me pas filluan te komunikonin me Greqine ku benin edhe tregti me ta, por duhej te mesonin gjuhen greke. Jane shume inteligjente dhe kur jua do puna dhe zgjuarsia pershtaten, njehere e quajne veten greke e njehere e quajne veten shqiptare, sipas qejfit dhe interesit. Nuk u jane perkulur asnjeriut dhe s'kane per t'a bere ndonjehere. Nje kusheriri im i larget qe ishte doktor ka vajtur e ka folur me vet Sulltanin qe u habit me zgjuarsine e tij dhe gjuhet qe zoteronte. Quhej Doktor Jani Rexho. Ka zagare te apasionuar qe hiqen edhe keta si voriopiluriote, por jane si ata militantet e fandaksur te partive. Mos i ngaterro keta te fundit me himariotet qe jane komplet tjeter buke. Une per shembull vij nga fisi me i njohur i Himares nga ana e mamase dhe e di shume mire qe nuk jane greke, pervec atyre qe kane bere krushqi me greke.

p.s. gjyshi im kishte shkruar nje tufe me libra per Himaren qe ishin shume shume te rendesishem, por nuk e di se ku kane humbur...ishin thesar ku tregonte me fakte cdo gje.

----------


## WesternBlot

> Himara nuk eshte greke... Keto krahina me pas filluan te komunikonin me Greqine ku benin edhe tregti me ta, por duhej te mesonin gjuhen greke. Jane shume inteligjente 
> 
> p.s. gjyshi im kishte shkruar nje tufe me libra per Himaren qe ishin shume shume te rendesishem, por nuk e di se ku kane humbur...ishin thesar ku tregonte me fakte cdo gje.





Kjo i verteton ...???

----------


## Elian70

> Kjo i verteton ...???


kur gjerat jane te thjeshta pse kerkon ti komplikosh????

----------


## loni-loni

> I lexova shumicen e shkrimeve ketu me siper por nje gje nuk arrita te gjeja. Si shpjegohet qe himara dhe disa fshatra rreth saj flasin greqisht?Nese ka dicka qe te ben te kesh ndergjegje kombetare ajo eshte gjuha qe flet .
> Kete teme e kerkova sepse isha duke lexuar planin e qeverise per ndarjen teritoriale. Himara , me sa di une , nuk ka patur kurre asnje lloj lidhjeje me fshatrat pas malit, te zones se Laberise.Gjuha qe flet eshte nje tjeter tregues te kesaj difference .



         Gjuha ashte elementi 3 , per identitetin



         1- raca         

         2- kultura

         Leberit dhe Himariotet nuk kana asnji ndryshim (pervec gjuhes)

----------


## Neteorm

Jetoj ne Sarande dhe shpesh puna me ben te lidhem shpesh me Himaren,nga ana historike eshte truall Shqipetar,por njerezit JO  :buzeqeshje: 
Me rrogen qe marin dhe interesat e tyre qe kane nga shteti Greek,normale qe mbeshtesin komunitetin greek!

----------


## TilVolioR

Aktualisht Himara eshte banuar neper kohera gjithashtu nga Shqiptare e Greke. Fjala Himare eshte fjale greke ne fakt ashtu si dhe Vlora.

----------

